# Maven "mvn" funktioniert nicht



## solaf32 (30. Nov 2014)

Hallo
ich hab die Java jdk installiert  und Maven eingerichtet und die System/Benutzervariablen eingetragen.


```
echo %M2%
```
gibt "C:\apache-maven-3.2.3\bin"

```
echo %M2_HOME%
```
gibt "C:\apache-maven-3.2.3"

```
echo %JAVA_HOME%
```
gibt "C:\Program Files\Java\jdk1.7.0_71"

Path= "C:\Program Files\Java\jdk1.7.0_71\bin;C:\Program Files (x86)\NVIDIA Corporation\PhysX\Common;%SystemRoot%\system32;%SystemRoot%;%SystemRoot%\System32\Wbem;%SYSTEMROOT%\System32\WindowsPowerShell\v1.0\;%M2%"

wenn ich im maven /bin ordner bin, funktioniert der Befehl mvn --version
wenn ich in irgend einem andere Ordner bin, geht er nicht...
kann mir jemand helfen bitte? 

PS: Hab Win8.1 64 Bit


----------



## kama (7. Dez 2014)

Hallo,

in die Path Variable den Pfad C:\apache-maven-3.2.3\bin einbringen OHNE andere Variablen wie M2, M2_HOME die sind nicht Notwendig...

Danach eine Shell schliessen und eine neue Aufmachen...dann sollte das klappen...

Gruß
karl Heinz Marbaise


----------

